# History of BMX



## King Louie (Jan 22, 2017)

History of BMX According to Schwinn : 1965 Stingray , 1965 Stingray Bmxer , 1975 Scrambler , 1983 Sting , 1983 Predators team alloy & competition, 1983 Predator Team 24


----------

